# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  ندوة في كلية الدفاع الوطني حول التعايش الديني

## معاذ ملحم

* ندوة في كلية الدفاع الوطني حول التعايش الديني
*




عقدت في كلية الدفاع الوطني الملكية الأردنية اليوم الاثنين ندوة بعنوان "حوار الأديان - التعايش الديني في الأردن" شارك فيها عن وزارة الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الإسلامية الدكتور عبدالرحمن ابداح وعن جامعة العلوم الاسلامية الدكتور حمدي مراد ومدير مركز التعايش الديني الاب نبيل حداد.

واوضح الدكتور ابداح ان الحوار ممارسة انسانية عريقة انتقلت من خلاله العلوم والمعارف بين الحضارات، مشيرا الى ان الرغبة في الحوار ليست كما يعتقد البعض المهادنة واللين على حساب الاوطان او العقائد او المبادئ وانما لتقليص الفجوة بين مختلف الطوائف والديانات حتى لا يسود منطق الاساءة والعنف والتطرف.

واضاف ان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ضرب مثلا رائعا في محاورة الآخر عندما تحدث أمام جمع كبير من العلماء والمفكرين واتباع الديانات عن الاساءة للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام رافضا هذا الاسلوب في التعرض للقمم الشامخة والرموز الطاهرة الامر الذي يغذي التطرف والغلو والارهاب ولا يمت الى حرية التعبير والرأي بأي صلة.

وقال الدكتور حمدي مراد إن منطقة الشرق الاوسط عاشت عدة أزمات ولا يزال جزء منها قائما حتى الان كما شهدنا في الوقت ذاته حوارات كثيرة في الاديان لأن معظم الرسالات السماوية هبطت في هذه المنطقة وان الحوار كان حاضرا حينما يحدث الخلاف والازمات والحروب وهذا من سنن البشرية ان يقع بينها الصراع والخلاف والتفاوت في الفهم والمصالح.

من جهته، قال الاب حداد ان الحضارة هي ارث انساني مشترك تقوم العلاقة بين دوراتها المختلفة على اساس التكامل حيث ترث كل حضارة جديدة عوامل البقاء من سابقتها وتضيف اليها من ابداعها ثم تسلمها الى اخرى في تلاق وحوار، موضحا ان الحضارات اتخذت عبر التاريخ منحى التراكمية والانفتاح على ألآخر بعد التصادم والمواجهة وان الامم تعلمت من بعضها ضمن عبر مراحل التاريخ.

وفي نهاية الندوة التي حضرها رئيس اكاديمية الملك عبدالله الثاني للدراسات الدفاعية اللواء الركن محاسن الشرعة وآمر كلية الدفاع الوطني العميد الركن طلال بني ملحم 

دار نقاش موسع أجاب خلاله المشاركون في الندوة على أسئلة واستفسارات الدراسين في دورتي الدفاع والحرب اللتين يشارك فيهما عدد من الدراسين من الدول الشقيقة والصديقة.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تغطيت شاملة لابرز ما جرى بالندوة من خلال ملخص واضح 
مشكور معاذ 

*

----------

